
Show HN: An Interactive Assembly Guide for Electronics Projects - kasbah
https://kitspace.org/interactive_bom/?github.com/mattvenn/teensy-audio-fx
======
kasbah
Hey HNers,

Kitspace.org is a place to share electronics projects. We develop open source
web tools to make it as easy as possible to actually replicate open source
hardware electronics designs. (Previous Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16537374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16537374))

With the blessing and help from the main developer, we just integrated an
awesome open source KiCad plugin for DIY assembly called Interactive HTML BOM.
It gives you a view of the board, tells you where to components go and lets
you check them off as you assemble it.

Check out the plugin itself here:
[https://github.com/openscopeproject/InteractiveHtmlBom](https://github.com/openscopeproject/InteractiveHtmlBom)

